# 1/350 M/B Omisalj - Jugolinija Rijeka



## Lussino (May 4, 2014)




----------



## JKC27 (12 mo ago)

Just found this site looking for something else, but wanted to say what a fantastic job you did on this!

This ship made several visits to the Great Lakes that I remember seeing sailing near my house.

Where did you get plans for this?


----------

